# Born in a wood pile



## huskylover (Mar 12, 2003)

As I've mentioned, I am a dog owner, but I do like cats. A few years ago, my neighbor's cat was always in my backyard sitting on top of the woodpile. I figured she had found a new hang out and didn't think much about it. She would drive my dog nuts. My dog would bark at her and she would hiss back. So finally after about a week or so of this cat game, I decided to go in the yard to see what was going on....you guessed it....strolling about were 4 kittens. She obviously had her litter in my woodpile and was protecting them. However, the kittens were growing and starting to walk around. Since I thought this may be too dangerous with my dog around, I told my neighbor about the kittens. She was glad I did because she was wondering where her cat had the babies. She was searching all over her yard for them...never thinking they were in my yard. Call it a "mother's " instinct or something, but one by one she took the kittens and moved them, all by herself, to some shrubbery in her own yard. They kept one kitten from the litter and gave the others away. Quite amazing how she had found the perfect birthing place, which she did cause no one could get to them at birth. God only knows what else may be in that wood pile!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol. Good thing you found those kittens before they started walking away from the woodpile. Who knows what would have happened to them. Cute story!


----------



## huskylover (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi, thanks for reading and responding. It's nice knowing people actually read the stories posted here, because that's what makes you want to share them. This is a really nice website. I like it. The husky website I chat in isn't as user friendly as this one. 

My dog is kind of stupid, so I don't know whether she even realizes she's suppose to "chase" the cats, but that is why I was nervous when the kittens were strolling around. I didn't want her to hurt them. The mother cat is still strolling around, and I think they made the kitten a "house" cat because it is very rare when you see that one. My dog is 9 and old now, so she wouldn't be able to do too much chasing now anyway. Have a nice day.


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

You might have been surprised how a dog will treat a new-born kitten. They seem less threatened by it and tend to be more curious. My cat Ben had a best friend in a husky that had known Ben as a kitten. According to the owner, the dog hated all other cats but he was very protective around Ben. They actually slept together in the front yard. 

I'm still glad you were alert enough to get them together. Good eye, and good story.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute story. That was a smart cat to have the babies where its hard for other animals to get to. Cats are pretty smart and I bet she's been eyeing that woodpile, making sure its ready for her when she gave birth!


----------

